# Zehn Ziele für die Saison 2011



## Marc B (11. April 2011)

Im Blog des Bikepros Ross Measures hat dieser eine inspirierende Top-10-Liste an Sachen, die er 2010 erleben will, erstellt:

*Link zu Top-10-Liste-Ross-Measures*

Was wollt ihr am Ende der Saison auf eurer Liste abhaken? 







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Wabaki (11. April 2011)

Alpen-Cross, min 3x Bikepark, den 1,5m Drop schaffen, mehr will ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (11. April 2011)

mehr beiken 
mehr touren
mehr beikpark
mehr marathons
mehr trails bauen
alpencross mit alles selbst schleppen
alpen-endurotour mit unterstützung
nicht nur beiken
spaß haben
hmmm... da fehlt was.


----------



## dubbel (11. April 2011)

genau: 
10. die perfekte welle erwischen


----------



## elmono (11. April 2011)

mehr Touren fahren
längere Touren fahren
wieder mehr DH fahren
mehr mit dem Nachwuchs im Anhänger fahren
mehr Bikepark fahren
mehr Zeit mit der Familie fahren
Frau zwingen auch mehr zu fahren
Freeride Alpencross fahren
mehr Feierabendrunden fahren
jemanden einstellen, der meine Arbeit erledigt, um mehr Zeit zu haben


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (11. April 2011)

1. Sicherer werden beim springen
2. Sicherer werden beim droppen
3. Wenigstens eines winzig kleinen Double springen
4. Den kleinsten der Drops auf der Halde in Herten springen
5. Bikepark Winterberg besuchen
6. Es mit dem biken nicht übertreiben und genug Zeit für die Freundin haben
7. Mir einen Freerider/Downhiller kaufen
8. Coole Spots zum biken in NRW finden wenn ich wieder "daheim" bin
9. und 10. muss ich mir noch überlegen


----------



## FlamingMoe (11. April 2011)

1. anständigen Whip lernen
2. tabletop lernen
3. Allg. mehr style beim fahren
4. Ein gutes Foto von mir in Aktion hinkriegen
5. Beschissene chronische Erkältung loswerden (!!!)
6. Öfters in den bikepark
7. auf dem DH Bischofsmais noch schneller werden
8. mein bike unter 15.5kg kriegen
9. mehr Touren fahren, v.a. mit besseren Trails
10. Noch mehr Freunde zum biken bringen (erfolgreich bekehrt: 4, Ziel: 10


----------



## Marc B (11. April 2011)

1. so viel Biken, wie es geht
2. neue Trails erkunden
3. mehr mit anderen Bikern zusammenfahren
4. die ganze Gegend und die Umgebung besser kennenlernen
5. weiterhin viel Spaß an meinen Kursen haben
6. auch ein paar mehr langsame und technische Trails finden
7. Orte von früher mal mit dem Bike besuchen (wenn die landschaft interessant ist)
8. ein paar Events besuchen, aber mit Bike und nicht nur zum zuschauen
9. Vllt. einmal in die Alpen fahren, falls es hinhaut
10. trotz der Bikerei das Muskeltraining nicht komplett vernachlässigen.

Das war's von mir


----------



## Marc B (13. April 2011)

So, der Thread wurde hierhin verschoben


----------



## onkel_c (13. April 2011)

.


----------



## onkel_c (13. April 2011)

1. -9. alles was biken ausmacht, siehe vorgenannt
10. diese saison unverletzt überstehen, denn darauf habe ich keinen bock mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackDeadman (13. April 2011)

hi,

Meine Ziele für 2011 :

- Schöne Bikeparks Erleben
- Wieder in meine alte Form finden
- Die Zugspitze ab haken
- Weiterhin Spaß am Biken haben 
- Unverletzt die Sasion


----------



## Pum4d4ce (13. April 2011)

Spontanes Ziel : den 601er am Gardasee fahren


----------



## Pablo P. (13. April 2011)

BlackDeadman schrieb:


> - Die Zugspitze ab hacken



Um wieviel Meter soll sie denn gekürzt werden? Und was hat sie getan, dass sie das verdient hat? (Tschuldigung, konnte nicht widerstehen...)


----------



## BlackDeadman (13. April 2011)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Um wieviel Meter soll sie denn gekürzt werden? Und was hat sie getan, dass sie das verdient hat? (Tschuldigung, konnte nicht widerstehen...)



Sie hat es damit verdient das es der größe Berg in Deutschland ist, und damit ich ihn auch erklimmen kann muss er abgehackt werden.  

Natürlich meinte ich abhaken. Aber ich kann es dir ja nicht übel nehmen.


----------



## LeonF (13. April 2011)

1.Für den Alpencross im Sommer trainieren
2.Alpencross
3.Alpencross
4.Alpencross (also nur einen, der ist aber wichtig.. )
5.Am Style feilen
6.Ein schickes Sprungfoto von mir haben
7.Öfter in den Bikepark
8. Trails entdecken
9.Oberkörper trainieren
10.Oberkörper trainieren (also auch nur einen, aber das muss bis zum Sommer gemacht sein  )


----------



## Marc B (13. April 2011)

Den District Ride habe ich vergessen, da muss ich wieder hin (2005 und 2006 war ich vor Ort dabei)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pablo P. (14. April 2011)

1. Trails fahren, an die ich mich bisher (teils zu Recht) nicht heranwage
2. Mehr Grundlagenausdauer
3. Vollkommene Automatisierung bei der Findung meiner "Attack Position"
4. sauberes, stets kontrolliertes Umsetzen des Hinterrades, in allen Situationen
5. beimhinterradumsetzenaufdemvorderraddurchdiespitzkehrerollen
6. keine Verletzungen/keine längeren Bikepausen
7. Manual/Wheelie halbwegs sauber können
8. mein erstes Mal Bikepark
9. so oft wie möglich mit dem Bulli ins Allgäu oder andere schöne Landschaften, wenn möglich mit Freunden 
10. Albstadt Bike Marathon durchfahren (vor dem Besenwagen)


----------



## idworker (14. April 2011)

ich auch will:

1. viel Ausdauertraining
2. so oft wie möglich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit
3. Karfreitag Bodenseeumrundung komplett
4. Fahrtechnikkurs
5. Singen Bike Marathon
6. Dolomiten 6 Tages-Tour
7. alle Bikes (36) durchputzen
8. von 36 auf 40 erhöhen
9. das Bike vom Junior aufrüsten
10. 2,5 kg abspecken

Grüße
Uwe


----------



## FlamingMoe (14. April 2011)

Du hast 36 bikes?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (14. April 2011)

1.bike aufrüsten
2.trails umbauen
3.besser dh fahren
4.nicht nur dh fahren(allein da mein rad nich mal nan fully istD)
5.freunde zum biken bringen
6.kondi verbessern
7.mitm alltagsrad die 10.000km knacken
8.was
9.      weiß
10.            ich


----------



## idworker (14. April 2011)

FlamingMoe schrieb:


> Du hast 36 bikes?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



jep, und noch die gleiche (super liebe) Frau


----------



## FlamingMoe (14. April 2011)

Hat die zufällig eine Schwester die noch zu haben ist? =D


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (14. April 2011)

leute leuteD
schreib es doch auf die 10 ziele listeD


----------



## rehhofer (15. April 2011)

3 Dreier in den Hauptfächern und die Eins in Kunst


----------



## silberwald (15. April 2011)

1. So oft Bikepark wie's geht
2. Den Bongo-Bongo (Leogang) flüssig runterkommen
3. Einen der "schnellen" Drops auf'm Flying Gangster (Leogang) (bevor es zum zweiten Mal in den Wald geht) sicher springen.
4. Den mittleren Drop im Wald (Flying Gangster) springen.
5. Die X-Line komplett und sauberer fahren (besonders den Wurzelteil)
6. Besser Doubles springen
7. Wallrides höher fahren.
8. Nicht mehr soviel bremsen
9. Kondition aufbauen
10. Einfach flüssiger und verletzungsfrei fahren

Abnehmen wär auch noch ein Ziel, aber das sollte bei den ersten 10 schon ein Nebeneffekt sein


----------



## hugecarl (16. April 2011)

1. Die Sprünge bei uns anner Hauspiste absolvieren.
2. Die Sprünge an der anderen Hauspiste absolvieren.
3. Schneller und sicherer werden.
4. Mehr Biken.
5. Mehr Ausdauer haben.
6. Öfter Bikepark als letztes Jahr.
7. Die gesamten Sommerferien mit Biken füllen 
8. Mit mehr "Style" fahren und springen.
9. Einen trockenen, nicht verregneten Sommer erleben.
10. Bei all den Vorsätzen sich nicht verletzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneidi18 (22. April 2011)

1. No Foot Can Can lernen
2. 360° lernen
3. Tuck no Hand richtig sauber auf Dirts landen
4. Bike leichter bauen
5. Mehr Freeride fahren
6. Den Slopestylepark pflegen und verbessern
7. Auf Contests mitfahren
8.?
9.?
10.?


----------



## Marc B (27. April 2011)

schneidi18 schrieb:


> 7. Auf Contests mitfahren



Welche stehen denn auf deiner Liste?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (27. April 2011)

Ne Saison gibt es bei mir nicht, ich fahre das ganze Jahr.

Ziele: mitm Enduro über die Alpen (12.-15. August geplant), endlich mal Hinterrad versetzen und nen ordentlichen Manual / Bunnyhop üben. 

Wenigstens liegen die FiveTen Impact 2 Low heute in der Post, bisher hatte ich immer grobstollige Crosslaufschuhe, die auf den Sudpin nicht so prächtig gehalten haben *g*

Dann mein Spicy noch auf 14kg bauen. Das ist am einfachsten, geht nur auf den geldbeutel. Im Ausgleich weniger Saufen. 

Bei mehr Ziele würde ich den Überblick verlieren.


----------



## jan84 (27. April 2011)

Mal gucken wieviel am Jahresende abgehakt werden kann . 

1. Spaß haben
2. Verletzungsfreies/gesundes Bikejahr
3. Megaavalanche: nicht allzuweit vom Hauptrennen entfernt sein. 
4. Caidom: Hoch unter 2 Std., runter max. 8 Minuten hinterm Sieger. 
5. Ein CC-Rennen mit dem Enduro fahren.
6. Viele schöne hochalpine/technische Touren. 
7. Sichereres Springen in DH Strecken.
8. Mehrtagestour in den Alpen mit Gipfelübernachtung(en)
9. Sicherer in S4 Passagen werden. 
10. Zur richtigen Zeit mit den richtigen Leuten das entspannte After-Bike-Weizen / den After-Bike-Espresso trinken . 
Und Ende des Jahres sagen "nächstes Jahr sollte genauso laufen ". 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## FlamingMoe (27. April 2011)

FlamingMoe schrieb:


> 9. mehr Touren fahren, v.a. mit besseren Trails



Check!

Jetzt schon mehrere Touren gefahren als letzes Jahr und vor allem auch schönere =)


----------



## Marc B (27. April 2011)

> 5. Ein CC-Rennen mit dem Enduro fahren.
> 6. Viele schöne hochalpine/technische Touren.



Zu Punkt 5.: Ja, das mache ich auch wieder, dazu kann ich die Strecke in Pracht empfehlen (siehe mein Bericht)
Zu Punkt 6.: Bei mir gilt dieses Jahr "Viele schöne Mittelgebirgs-/Flow-Touren." 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## pacewade (28. April 2011)

meine ziele für die saison:

- möglichst jede bike-arena tour (sauerland) abfahren. liegt ja schliesslich vor meiner haustür
- das biken und meinen diabetes zusammen in einklang zu bringen
- mind. 1 "trick" (wheelie, bunny hop,..) erlernen
- im sommer eine camping tour (mtb-anhänger-zelt-..) für ein paar tage
- im mai die deutsche meisterschaft feiern


----------



## Marc B (28. April 2011)

> - das biken und meinen diabetes zusammen in einklang zu bringen



Freeride-Profi und Legende Wade Simmons ist übrigens auch Diabetiker, er hat das geschafft  P.S.: Zum Süßen eignet sich Stevia sehr gut, kennst du das?


----------



## pacewade (28. April 2011)

@marc
wade simmons habe ich mal in einem cranked oder nw disorder video gesehen.. dass der auch so süss ist wie ich wusste ich nicht 

stevia kenne ich.. haben die therapeuten in der reha von erzählt.
ABER: die ernährungsberaterin meinte, dass stevia bisher nur in den usa erlaubt ist und die eu die freigabe noch nicht erlaubt hat !? komisch, weil ich letztens im lidl einen yoghurt gekauft habe wo stevia drin war... 

soviel süsse brauche ich eh nicht.. wenn man erstmal angefangen hat sich relativ gesund zu ernähren, dann stellt sich der körper irgendwie drauf ein und hat kaum noch verlangen danach (meine erfahrung).

ok, im sommer, abends, nach einem sportreichen tag, so eine eiskalte coke zero flasche vernichten ist mal was ganz feines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (28. April 2011)

Stevia wird bald auch bei uns legal sein, jetzt kann man es schon im bioladen kaufen, offiziell als kosmetik  ich schwöre auf das zeug. Hier mein Bericht aus den News dazu:

*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440662*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## jan84 (28. April 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 5.: Ja, das mache ich auch wieder, dazu kann ich die Strecke in Pracht empfehlen (siehe mein Bericht)
> Zu Punkt 6.: Bei mir gilt dieses Jahr "Viele schöne Mittelgebirgs-/Flow-Touren."
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Hi Marc, 

Pracht bin ich 2006 mein erstes CC-Rennen gefahren, schöne Strecke .
Sollte es dich bei deinen Mittelgebirgs/Flow-touren mal in den Pfälzer Wald verschlagen gib bescheid...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Marc B (28. April 2011)

Ja, Pracht rockt. Ich als Fully-Softy würde bei den Wurzelpassagen da nicht mit einem straffen Bike fahren, ich will mein Plush-Fahrwerk spüren, hehe. Pfälzer Wald - hm, klingt gut. Mal schauen, ob ich es bis dahin schaffe, dieses Jahr steht bei mir nämlich unter dem Motto "Heimat erkunden". Hier in meiner Umgebung gibt es einige Gebiete die ich erforschen will per Bike und halt dann noch Orte aus meiner Kindheit, die ich Bike-Technisch mal abchecken will


----------



## JDEM (30. April 2011)

Wusste gar nicht das es in Pracht nen CC Rennen gibt, hatte es immer nur als kleines Kaff in Erinnerung (ne Kommilitonin wohnt dort).

Bilder aus dem Pfälzer Wald sehen auch vielversprechend aus.

Meine Ziele:

1. mehr Fahren
2. technische Sachen flüssiger und vor allem öfter fahren
3. Gegend erkunden und gute Trails finden
4. Mehrtages Trailtour durchs Sauerland
5. öfter mal in Winterberg oder Willingen fahren um besser springen zu lernen
6. Im Urlaub mal wieder in den Alpen ein paar Touren fahren und vll. mal nen Abstecher nach Finale
usw.


----------



## pacewade (30. April 2011)

pacewade schrieb:


> - im mai die deutsche meisterschaft feiern




hat doch schon im april geklappt 

ergo: erstes ziel erreicht


----------



## Marc B (30. April 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das es in Pracht nen CC Rennen gibt, hatte es immer nur als kleines Kaff in Erinnerung (ne Kommilitonin wohnt dort).
> 
> Bilder aus dem Pfälzer Wald sehen auch vielversprechend aus.
> 
> ...



Ich war auch ein Jahr in Siegen, da bin ich gerne gefahren. Trails haben mir Locals gezeigt oder ich habe sie auf meinen Erkundungsfahrten entdeckt. Dieses Jahr will ich noch mal dahin für einen Tag und biken, biken und biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (1. Mai 2011)

Kannst dich dann gern mal melden, dann komm ich mit biken, wenn es zeitlich passt


----------



## forestrider77 (6. Mai 2011)

1. Waldhaus Marathon
2. Ultra Bike Marathon
3. Eine Tour von daheim bis an die Feldbergspitze 
4. generell mehr mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahren
5. neue Trails im Schwarzwald finden
6. meine Freundin zwingen mehr zu biken
7. Schwarzwald-Cross organisieren
8. nach Kinderanhänger schauen.....
9. Kapellenweg bei Boll bezwingen ;-)
10. weiß ich noch nicht...


----------



## pacewade (6. Mai 2011)

6. meine Freundin zwingen mehr zu biken

du bikehitler


----------



## Zoda (6. Mai 2011)

meine Ziele:

1. Wheelie vernünfitg lernen
2. auf dem vorderrad fahren und dabei das hinterrad versetzen
3. vorderrad flüssig und sicher versetzen nach rechts und links
4. das droppen richtig lernen und bis 1 m anwenden
5. ne 8 stunden tour packen ohne dabei oder dannach zu sterben
6. das knacken aus dem steuerrohrbereich loswerden
7. irgendwann mal die exc400 vernünftig eingespeicht bekommen so das sie hält
8. neue trails in jena finden
9. restliche schon erlernte fahrtechnik verbessern
10. heb ich mir auf...


----------



## Marc B (9. Mai 2011)

@Zoda. Da hast du dir viel vorgenommen  Viel Spaß und Erfolg dabei!


----------



## schneidi18 (11. Mai 2011)

schneidi18 schrieb:


> 1. No Foot Can Can lernen



erledigt


----------



## hanx (24. Mai 2011)

Meine Ziele fÃ¼r diese Saison 2011:  

1)	TÃ¤glich mit Fahrrad zum Arbeit fahren. 
2)	6 Kilo abnehmen
3)	Ca . 5 Wochenenden ganztÃ¤giges Touren machen
4)	Bremsescheiben im meinem Fahrrad wechseln
5)	Neue kurze Radhose anschaffen. 
6)	Ende Saison 2011 neues Fahrrad fuer 2012 kaufen ï


----------



## jan84 (6. Oktober 2011)

Der Teil der Saison in dem was abgehakt werden kann ist (bei mir) vorbei, Zeit den Thread hochzuholen. 



jan84 schrieb:


> Mal gucken wieviel am Jahresende abgehakt werden kann .
> 
> 1. Spaß haben
> 
> ...



Noch jemand ?


----------



## Marc B (7. Oktober 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> 1. so viel Biken, wie es geht ### teilweise erledigt
> 2. neue Trails erkunden ### nicht wirklich geschafft
> 3. mehr mit anderen Bikern zusammenfahren ### nicht wirklich geschafft
> 4. die ganze Gegend und die Umgebung besser kennenlernen ### ein bisschen zumindest
> ...



Nicht so gut meine Bilanz...


----------



## Zoda (7. Oktober 2011)

hier meine Bilanz:



Zoda schrieb:


> meine Ziele:
> 
> 1. Wheelie vernünfitg lernen
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorna (7. Oktober 2011)

Oh, das ist ja ein schöner Thread, vielleicht gibt es bald für 2012 auch so einen, in dem würde ich mir dann ordentlich was vornehmen 

2011 ist mein erstes MTB-Jahr und ich hatte mir vorgenommen, bis zum Jahresende einen kleinen Double springen zu können ... sieht leider im Moment nicht so aus, als ob das klappen wird. Aber ansonsten hab ich für mein erstes Jahr eigentlich eine Menge geschafft, wenn man berücksichtigt, dass ich erst volle vier Monate ein MTB besitze und 20 Jahre kaum Rad gefahren bin:
Diverse Bikepark-Tage in Lenggries, Bischofsmais, Winterberg, Samerberg, Livigno und ein Downhill-Kurs bei Antje Kramer (mein Highlight, dort hab ich richtig viel lernen können). Und: ich habe den Bunny-Hop gelernt, wenn auch erst nur in einer Mini-Variante über kleine Zewa-Rollen 
Ein wenig scheint schon eine Vorliebe für steinige Downhill-Strecken erkennbar, mit Wurzeln steh ich noch ein bissel auf Kriegsfuß.

Bin riesig gespannt auf die nächste Saison!


----------

